# Chinese ㄅㄆㄇㄈ



## ZhenDaoCreditsWriters

Hi, 

How do I get the "buh puh muh fuh" characters to show up? I don't want the Chinese character to show up. I want "buh", but I don't know how to do it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

Here in the forum? I see buh, not the Chinese characters. 
If you need some advice for MS Word, I will move your thread to Comments and Suggestions. 

Jana


----------



## nichec

Oh, I'm sorry I don't even understand what you are trying to say as a Chinese/English speaker....

So I don't know how to help.....


----------



## JLanguage

nichec said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sorry I don't even understand what you are trying to say as a Chinese/English speaker....
> 
> So I don't know how to help.....


 
I believe Zhen is referring to Bopomofo (Zhùyīn fúhào)
"Bopomofo consists of 37 symbols derived from Chinese characters: 21 initials (consonants) and 16 finals (vowels, diphthongs, triphthongs or vowels + n or ng). Finals can stand alone and some initials can as well."

Source: http://www.omniglot.com/writing/mandarin.htm#bopomofo


----------



## Yang

ZhenDaoCreditsWriters said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> How do I get the "buh puh muh fuh" characters to show up? I don't want the Chinese character to show up. I want "buh", but I don't know how to do it.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you mean something like ㄅ ㄆ ㄇ ㄈ ㄉ ㄊ ㄋ ㄌ etc. ?

If your computer has Chinese input method editors, you should be able to do this. So...I guess you don't have? You can get the "ㄅ ㄆ ㄇ ㄈ" to show up as soon as you get the Chinese input method editors in your computer. 
http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/handson/user/IME_Paper.mspx

Hope this helps.  

Regards,
Yang


----------



## Yang

ZhenDaoCreditsWriters said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> How do I get the "buh puh muh fuh" characters to show up? I don't want the Chinese character to show up. I want "buh", but I don't know how to do it.
> 
> Thanks!


Is there "ㄅ ㄆ ㄇ ㄈ..." characters on your keyboard? If you buy the computer and keyboard in Taiwan, the computer usually will have 中文輸入法, such as 注音輸入法, 倉頡輸入法, and the keyboard will have 注音符號, English characters, and some other Chinese input method remarks. Thus, you could know which 注音 chacter on which fingerboard.


Regards,
Yang


----------



## Yang

You can download the Zhùyīn fúhào input methods here
http://www.microsoft.com/taiwan/products/windows/ime/

As long as you have the Zhùyīn fúhào input methods, you can show the characters.


----------



## ZhenDaoCreditsWriters

ㄅ 

 So cool! Thank you so much!! 

It works in the forum but not in MS Word.  May I contact you directly for a little more help with Word? All the right technology is in place. The problem is I can't figure it out. 

Thanx


----------



## Yang

ZhenDaoCreditsWriters said:
			
		

> ㄅ


You make it!  



> It works in the forum but not in MS Word.   All the right technology is in place. The problem is I can't figure it out.


You mean you have already installed Microsoft Word?
Well...strange. 

Have you ever used MS Word to type Chinese? (Click MS Word to open it, and type Chinese words in it.) Does it work?


----------



## ZhenDaoCreditsWriters

That's the part that doesn't work. I can get into Chinese mode and then I type the character I want. A gray box displays the one I want and I think, "yes, that one." Then if I hit enter or click on the box with my mouse, it disappears. 

I can get lots of Chinese and ㄅㄆㄇㄈ by using insert-symbol, but that is a really slow way to type.


----------



## ZhenDaoCreditsWriters

A note to whoever changed the subject from *Mandarin Chinese alphabet *to *Mandarin Chinese: Typing ~

*Learning how to type the alphabet would, I think, be a subtopic under alphabet. If I hadn't already known what this thread is about, I'd think it has something to do with typing Chinese, not ㄅㄆㄇㄈ.　　

If still searching for a topic that's good for everyone, how about: Chinese ㄅㄆㄇㄈ Typing?

Thanks


----------



## Yang

ZhenDaoCreditsWriters said:
			
		

> That's the part that doesn't work. I can get into Chinese mode and then I type the character I want. *A gray box displays the one I want*


Which Input Method Editor do you use?
It sounds like that you were using neither 微軟新注音輸入法 nor ㄅ半輸入法.

If you use 微軟新注音輸入法, it will automatically come out a word after you finish typing the 注音. For example, after typing ㄋ一ˇ, you don't have to hit the enter button and it will automatically come out 你. But there is no gray box and the word comes out sometimes is not the one you want, therefore you will have to hit the back(<一) button and then hit the space button, which will display other different words of the same 注音, to choose the one you want.

If you use ㄅ半輸入法, there will be a small icon displayed as ㄅl半 on the left-bottom of the screen. Still, you don't have to hit the enter button after typing the 注音 of the word that you want, and it will automatically come out a gray box in which there are many different words of the same 注音. Next, what you need to do is to choose the word you want either by hitting the number button on the keyboard or using the mouse to click it.




> and I think, "yes, that one." Then if I hit enter or click on the box with my mouse, it disappears.


Sorry, I don't know which Input Method Editor you use and am not sure the situation that you were saying. 



> I can get lots of Chinese and ㄅㄆㄇㄈ by using insert-symbol, but that is a really slow way to type.


Yeah, that will be slow and unhandy.

Yesterday, I forgot to suggest you that it would be a good way if you ask your teacher or classmates this question. (I suppose you are taking some Chinese lessons.) I don't know much about computer. If the Input Mehtod Editor you are using is the one I don't know, then there will be little chance that I can give you any help. However, if you ask your teacher or classmates, you will be not only solving the problem but also learning Chinese at the same time. 

Don't worry, I believe they will be happy to help you. After all, sincere and friendly manners is always welcome. By the way, I agree with your views on the difference between 注音 and 拼音. 

Regards,
Yang


----------

